# Almost there.



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Everybody.
Well, we are now in San Marcos, TX and will be in Laredo this afternoon.
Just wondering if anybody has any last minute advice before crossing the border.
Thanks.

Glen & Julie


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Smile, shake hands and be patient. Don't drive at night.
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Don't leave your common sense at the border, keep an open mind and have a safe / fun time.


----------

